# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Reforma në Drejtësi: SHBA kërcënon gjyqtarët e politikën: Lini detyrën se do shkoni në burg!

## vasil123456

Një grup me këshillimor 13 juristë elitarë do të ndihmojnë në  reformën në drejtësi. Ditën e sotme ministri i Drejtësisë, Nasip Naço, ka prezantuar sot e juristëve. Naço u shpreh e ky grup këshillimor do të bëjë të mundur realizimin e angazhimeve për një sistem drejtësie të pavarur dhe të besueshëm të bazuar në Kushtetutë, në ligje dhe në liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut.

“Për shkak të rëndësisë së procesit por edhe për faktin se një pjesë e kësaj reforme kërkon ndryshime të karakterit kushtetues në emër të qeverisë kam ftuar ekspertë të Komisionit të Venecias, por edhe të EURALIUS 4 për të dhënë asistencë. Shpreh bindjen se përmirësimi i legjislacionit në sistemin e drejtësisë nuk mund të bëhen pa reforma për konsolidimin e shtetit të së drejtës bazuar kjo edhe në sugjerimet dhe mbështetjen e partnerëve tanë ndërkombëtarë. Me propozim të ministrit të drejtësisë dhe me urdhër të kryeministrit është krijuar grupi këshillimor pranë ministrisë së drejtësisë. Në këtë kuadër është krijuar grupi elitar i cili do të japë kontributin e tij në përgatitjen e strategjive dhe projekt akteve në fushën e drejtësisë dhe një reformë ligjore në përgjithësi”, tha Naço.

Sipas Naços ky grup elitar përmes përvojës së tyre të çmuar do të kontribuojnë në forcimin e pavarësisë, llogaridhënies dhe profesionalizmit në sistemin e drejtësisë, si gur themeli në garantim të të drejtave dhe lirive themelore të njeriut.

“Një rol të posaçëm ky  grup do të ketë në përafrimin e legjislacionit tonë me strukturat dhe standardet ndërkombëtare, në veçanti me ato në Bashkimit  Europian si dhe prezantimi në publik të reformave legjislative në fushën e drejtësisë”, shtoi ai.



10.02.2014

Burimi: Lajm Shqip

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*RAPORTI I PLOTE/ Ja lista e çmimeve për ryshfetet në Drejtësi. Transferimi 100-300 mijë euro, arrestet 60-80 mijë euro*

Grupi i ekspertëve të nivelit të lartë, që po hartojnë reformën në Drejtësi, ka publikuar dje raportin Analiza e sistemit të Drejtësisë në Shqipëri, sipas të cilit thuhet se prokurorët dhe gjyqtarët për tu transferuar apo emëruar në qytete të rëndësishme, paguajnë ryshfet nga 100 mijë deri në 300 mijë euro.


_Komisioni i Posaçëm për reformën në Drejtësi_

Në raportin voluminoz nuk citohen studime apo sondazhe të shoqatave të ndryshme, por të gjitha akuzat për rastet e denoncuara si pagesa korruptive është quajtur në dokumentin zyrtar si perceptim i qytetarëve. Në fakt, opinioni i gjerë publik beson, dhe disa vëzhgues të afërt të sektorit, pohojnë se disa prokurorë dhe gjyqtarë paguajnë për tu emëruar ose transferuar në vende pune të rëndësishme (fitimprurëse sipas logjikës së korrupsionit), si p.sh. në Tiranë apo qytete të tjera të rëndësishme.

Duke qenë se shifrat që thuhet se paguhen për këto pozicione janë marramendëse (100.000 deri 300.000 euro për disa pozicione), është e natyrshme të besohet se këta funksionarë të drejtësisë do të korruptohen për ti rimarrë (dhe mundësisht shumëfishuar) ato, thuhet në raport.

*PROKURORËT DHE GJYQTARËT* 
Në raportin e hartuar nga ekspertët e huaj dhe vendës thuhet se ryshfet marrin dhe policët gjyqësorë, të cilët në këmbim të parave prishin provat e çështjeve të ndryshme. Mosfillimi i çështjes, sipas raportit, paguhet me vlerën e 1 mijë deri në 2 mijë eurove.

Të dhëna jozyrtare që qarkullojnë në publik dhe janë konsistente në kohë, sugjerojnë se cikli i pagesave korruptive fillon që me policinë gjyqësore, oficerë të korruptuar të së cilës pranojnë pagesa për të shkatërruar provat në vendin e ngjarjes. Më tej, prokurorë të korruptuar pranojnë pagesa për të mos e filluar një çështje ose për të mos ngritur akuzë (1000 deri në 2000 euro për çështje standarde), thekson raporti.

Më tej përmenden dhe rastet e ndryshimit të masës së dënimit, nga arresti me burg në detyrim paraqitjeje, gjyqtarët marrin nga 60 mijë deri në 80 mijë euro. Vlen të veçohet perceptimi në lidhje me shifrat që duket se paguhen për të ndryshuar masën e sigurisë nga paraburgim në arrest shtëpie ose detyrim për paraqitje (60.000  80.000 euro).

Gjyqtarë të korruptuar zvarrisin caktimin e seancës së parë ose kushtëzojnë vendimin përfundimtar (ndonjëherë edhe zbardhjen e vendimit) në pritje të ryshfetit. Madje, ka të dhëna se disa gjyqtarë bëjnë lojë të dyfishtë, duke përfituar ryshfete nga të dyja palët. Sikur të mos mjaftonte kjo, shpesh dhënia e ryshfetit nuk siguron rezultatin e dëshiruar, evidenton raporti i hartuar nga ekspertët e Drejtësisë.

*SEKSERËT* 
Persona të tretë bëjnë ndërmjetësimin, thuhet në raport, dhe paratë nuk kërkohen drejtpërdrejt. Shpesh sekseri është një i afërt i familjes së gjyqtarit ose prokurorit, një mik i përbashkët, ose një avokat. Në çdo rast, sekseri është një person që gëzon besimin e gjyqtarit ose prokurorit për shkak të marrëdhënieve të vjetra private ose kontakteve të qëndrueshme të punës.

Në përgjithësi ka të dhëna për një strukturë të mirëpërcaktuar të shifrave që paguhen për shërbime të ndryshme. Madje, flitet edhe për ndarje të paracaktuar të përfitimit të paligjshëm midis gjyqtarit/prokurorit dhe ndërmjetësit ose personave brenda zyrës së gjyqtarit/ prokurorit, të cilët duket se marrin një përqindje për lehtësimin e kalimit të ryshfetit nga korruptuesi tek i korruptuari, thuhet në raport, në të cilin theksohet më tej se:

Në çdo rast, palët në transaksionin korruptiv shmangin telefonatat. Pagesat bëhen me para në dorë. Shpesh përfitimet e paligjshme dërgohen jashtë vendit ose u jepen të afërmve/familjarëve të gjyqtarit/ prokurorit apo personave të tretë të besuar. 

*KORRUPSIONI NË DREJTËSI*

100 mijë deri në 300 mijë euro është ryshfeti që paguajnë prokurorët apo gjyqtarët për tu transferuar
në Tiranë apo qytete të tjera të rëndësishme.

1 mijë deri në 2 mijë euro janë pagesat që pranojnë prokurorët e korruptuar për të mos filluar një çështje,
ose për të mos ngritur akuza.

60 mijë euro deri në 80 mijë euro paguan ryshfet një qytetar për të ndryshuar masën e sigurisë nga
paraburgimi në arrest shtëpie ose detyrim paraqitjeje.

Seanca e parë zvarritet nga gjyqtarët e korruptuar ose kushtëzohet vendimi përfundimtar në pritje të
ryshfetit.

Avokatët në raste të caktuara kërkojnë ryshfet në emër të gjyqtarëve apo prokurorëve dhe ato i mbajnë
për vete.

Policët gjyqësorë pranojnë të marrin pagesa korruptive
dhe në këmbim prishin provat në vendngjarje.

*ANKETA ME GJYQTARËT*

25% e gjyqtarëve ishin të mendimit se sistemi i Drejtësisë është i korruptuar, ndërsa 58% besonin se
sistemi perceptohej si i korruptuar.

50% e gjyqtarëve ishin të mendimit se sistemi gjyqësor nuk ishte i çliruar nga ndikimi politik.

Panorama

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Vlorë, pranga shoferit sekser të Gjykatës, 20.000 € për 1 çështje*




VLORË - Shoferi i Gjykatës së Apelit Vlorë është arrestuar mesditën e sotme bashkë me një person tjetër nën akuzën e korrupsionit.

Policia e Vlorës bën me dije se ka arrestuar Robert Petoshatin, 53 vjec me banim në Vlorë dhe profesion shofer në Gjykatën e Apelit dhe Gjolek Xhaferin 44 vjec banues në Kalivac të Tepelenës.

Bëhet e ditur se ata u kapën në flagrancë në ambientet e një lokali, kur Gjolek Xhaferi po i jepte shumën e parave prej 20 mijë Euro dhe 100.000 lekë shoferit Robert Petoshati.

Dyshohet se kjo shumë do t'i jepej trupit gjykues për zgjidhjen e çështjes në favor të vëllait të Gjolek Xhaferrit dhe shoferi shërbente si sekser.

Policia e Vlorës, në bashkëpunim me sektorin e Krimit Ekonomik e Financiar në Drejtorinë e Përgjithshme Tiranë, ka bërë të mundur arrestimin dhe mbi dy shtetasit rëndon vepra penale e korrupsionit aktiv i gjyqtarit, prokurorit dhe funksioneve të tjera të drejtësisë, në bashkëpunim.

Shqiptarja

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Pranga gjyqtares dhe avokatit kapen duke marrë 200 mijë lekë*




TIRANE- Ende pa u mbushur një javë nga arrestimi për korrupsion i gjyqtarit të Sarandës Rasim Doda, një tjetër gjyqtar ka rënë në pranga, ku këtë herë operacioni i Prokurorisë së Krimeve të Rënda është kryer në Lezhë. Parashqevi Ademi, është arrestuar në kushtet e flagrancës sapo kishte marrë nga avokati Gjovalin Ndokaj një shumë financiare prej 500 mijë lekë të vjetra, para këto që janë gjendur brenda në çantën e gjyqtares, ndërsa 1.5 milion lek i ka mbajtuar vetë avokati.

Ademi kishte në gjykim shtetasin Andrea Prendi, të cilin prokuroria e akuzon për veprën penale të “Shtrëngimit ose pengimit për të bashkëjetuar ose për të zgjidhur marteën”. Dosja penale i është nënshtruar hetimit gjyqësor dhe se pritej që këtë javë të shpallej vendimi. Nisur nga kjo situatë, pala e pandehur Andrea Prendi dhe avokati i tij mbrojtës Gjovalin Ndokaj kanë filluar të interesohen për krijimin e kushteve me qëllim që i pandehuri Prendi të mos dënohej me burg, por me një dënim me kusht.Në këtë proces gjyqësor, palë e tretë ka qënë dhe bashkëshortja e të pandehurit Andrea Prendi, Marie Prendi, e cila sipas dosjes së akuzës është kërcënuar nga i shoqi për të zgjidhur martesën.

*Pagesa tek gjyqtarja*
Punën për të shpëtuar nga dënimi të pandehurin Andrea Prendi, e ka përfunduar shumë shpejt avokati Gjovalin Ndokaj. Ky i fundit ka marrë kontakt të drejtpërdrejtë me gjyqtaren Parashqevi Ademi, e cila i ka kërkuar se për ta dënuar me kusht dhe shpëtuar nga burgu të pandehurin Prendi, ai duhet të paguante një shumë financiare prej 500 mijë lekë të vjetra. Kjo kërkesë e gjyqtares është transmetuar nga avokati Prendi tek klienti i tij, i pandehuri Andrea, duke i pohuar një shumë më të madhe nga sa kishte kërkuar gjyqtarja, shifrën prej 2 milion lekë.

Ky i fundit ka rënë dakort me avokatin e tij për të paguar shumën e parave të kërkuar, por ka kërkuar garanci që të mos dënohej me një masë shumë të rëndë. Pavarësisht kësaj, i pandehuri Andrea Prendi që hetohej dhe gjykohej në gjëndje të lirë, ka vendosur që këtë rast korruptiv ta denoncojë në prokurori. Kallëzimi është depozituar tre ditë më parë, dhe pasi është njohur me kallëzimin e Prendit, prokurorët në bashkëpunim edhe me policinë janë vënë menjëherë në lëvizje për hetimin dhe arrestimin e gjyqtares dhe avokatit Gjovalin Ndokaj. 


_( Gjyqtarja Parashqevi Ademi)_ 

*Përgjimi i bisedës*
Për të ligjëruar të gjitha veprimet hetimore, prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda i është drejtuar gjykatës me një kërkesë për përgjimin e bisedave telefonike dhe përgjimit ambjental. Në këtë hetim, ka bashkëpunuar dhe shtetasi i pandehur Andrea Prendi, i cili ka filmuar momentin e dhënies së parave dhe përgjuar të gjithë bisedën mes tij dhe avokatit mbrojtës. Të gjitha këto veprime janë vëzhguar nga larg prej agjentëve të policisë, ndërkohë që pas këtij takimi është gjurmuar më pas lëvizja e avokatit Gjovalin Ndokaj. Ky i fundit ka hyrë në ambjentet e gjykatës së Lezhës, ku dhe ja ka dorëzuar lekët brenda në zyrë, gjyqtares Parashqevi Ademi.

*Momenti i arrestimit*
Pikërisht në këtë moment teksa gjyqtarja Ademi së bashku me avokatin Gjovalin Prendi ndodheshin në zyrë, kanë ndërhyrë forcat e policisë, të cilët kanë arrestuar në kushtet e flagracës dy personat e sipërcituar. Burime pranë prokurorisë thanë se shuma e lekëve prej 2 milion lekësh është sekuestruar në cilësinë e provës materiale brenda në çantën e gjyqtares dhe tek xhepi i avokatit Ndokaj. Ndërkohë është bërë dhe shoqërimi i dy të arrestuarve në ambjentet e policisë së Tiranës, ku pritet që brenda tre ditësh gjyqtarja dhe avokati të dalin para gjykatës së Krimeve të Rënda për tu njohur me masën e sigurisë të “arrestit në burg”.

*Skema e korrupsionit, Para dhëniës së pretencës nga prokuroria, gjyqtarja kërkoi lek*
Lidhur me këtë çështje, prokurori i dosjes ka kërkuar dënimin me disa muaj muaj burg për të pandehurin Andrea Prendi. Në kushtet e dhënies së pretencës, dhe afrimit të periudhës së shpalljes së vendimit të gjyqit, Andrea Prendit i është kërkuar një shumë lekësh prej 2 milion lekësh, shifër kjo që duhet të merej nga gjyqtari dhe avokati me qëllim dhënien e një dënimi më të butë, duke kaluar në shërbim prove.

Të tilla raste si ky i Lezhës, janë me qindra në Shqipëri ku gjyqtarët në kuadër të dhëniës së drejtësisë, kërkojnë para, duke shituar me para drejtësinë tek persona që kanë probleme me ligjin. Rasti i Parashqevi Ademit, nuk është i vetmi në Shqipëri pasi një javë më parë u arrestua një gjyqtar në Sarandë, ndërkohë një vit më parë është arrestuar në Pukë, kryetari i kësaj gjykate, Shtjfën Lleshi. 

Shqiptarja

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## benseven11

> *Pranga gjyqtares dhe avokatit kapen duke marrë 200 mijë lekë*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIRANE- Ende pa u mbushur një javë nga arrestimi për korrupsion i gjyqtarit të Sarandës Rasim Doda, një tjetër gjyqtar ka rënë në pranga, ku këtë herë operacioni i Prokurorisë së Krimeve të Rënda është kryer në Lezhë. Parashqevi Ademi, është arrestuar në kushtet e flagrancës sapo kishte marrë nga avokati Gjovalin Ndokaj një shumë financiare prej 500 mijë lekë të vjetra, para këto që janë gjendur brenda në çantën e gjyqtares, ndërsa 1.5 milion lek i ka mbajtuar vetë avokati.
> 
> Ademi kishte në gjykim shtetasin Andrea Prendi, të cilin prokuroria e akuzon për veprën penale të “Shtrëngimit ose pengimit për të bashkëjetuar ose për të zgjidhur marteën”. Dosja penale i është nënshtruar hetimit gjyqësor dhe se pritej që këtë javë të shpallej vendimi. Nisur nga kjo situatë, pala e pandehur Andrea Prendi dhe avokati i tij mbrojtës Gjovalin Ndokaj kanë filluar të interesohen për krijimin e kushteve me qëllim që i pandehuri Prendi të mos dënohej me burg, por me një dënim me kusht.Në këtë proces gjyqësor, palë e tretë ka qënë dhe bashkëshortja e të pandehurit Andrea Prendi, Marie Prendi, e cila sipas dosjes së akuzës është kërcënuar nga i shoqi për të zgjidhur martesën.
> 
> ...


Komplet historia eshte pisllik.
Gjyqtare te pakenaqur nga rroga e shtetit,te pangopur qe e kane kthyer punen e shtetit ne biznes personal
Nje qytetar i piste qe kercenon gruan, qe eshte i pandershem qe paguan gjyqtaren nepermjet avokatit
dhe pastaj i raporton te dy gjykatesen dhe avokatin e tij  ne polici, jo sepse eshte qytetar model,
 i ndershem qe lufton krimin, korrupsionin,padrejtesine,por per ti shpetuar burgut.
Te tre te piste, komplet te korruptuar e kane hak burgun.
Nga historia del qe i pandehuri Andrea Prendi u caktua ne sherbim te policise per te filmuar fshehtas dhe regjistruar biseden mes gjykateses
dhe avokatit te tij qe do jepte leket.Pra Prendi u perdor si karrem nga policia.
Ne keto raste duhet te ishte bere marreveshje mdis prokurorise dhe Prendit qe Prendi te ndihmonte policine dhe ne shkembim
prokuroria te bente letrat qe ai te denohej me lirim me kusht(probacion)
Ka shume te ngjare qe prokuroria nuk ka bere asnje dokument, asnje marreveshje ,nuk i ka dhene asnje premtim me shkrim Prendit
per lirim me kusht.Kjo do te thote qe Prendi nuk ka marre asnje premtim ne dokument nga prokuroria per lirim me kusht.
Prendi eshte treguar budalla qe ka pranuar te punoje per prokurorine pa marre nje premtim ne dokument 
e firmosur qe ai Prendi nuk do bente burg por vetem nje lirim me kusht si shperblim per ndihmen koperimin me policine per te kapur 2 te korruptuar.
Llogjike eshte qe kur ke probleme me ligjin dhe do punosh per prokurorine atehere qe te ndihmosh prokuroret kerkoji ne fillim
 atyre kushtet e tua dhe kerkoji qe ato te japin premtim me dokument me firme dhe vule per ato kushte cfare do ti,perndryshe s'ka marreveshje.
Sipas historise Prendi e ndihmoi policine kurse Prokuroria beri nje hic per ta ndihmuar Prendin,por e futi ne burg dhe kjo nuk eshte e drejte.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## benseven11

> *Vlorë, pranga shoferit sekser të Gjykatës, 20.000  për 1 çështje*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VLORË - Shoferi i Gjykatës së Apelit Vlorë është arrestuar mesditën e sotme bashkë me një person tjetër nën akuzën e korrupsionit.
> 
> Policia e Vlorës bën me dije se ka arrestuar Robert Petoshatin, 53 vjec me banim në Vlorë dhe profesion shofer në Gjykatën e Apelit dhe Gjolek Xhaferin 44 vjec banues në Kalivac të Tepelenës.
> 
> ...


Thuhet qe u be arrestim pasi DYSHOHEJ....
Dyshimi nuk perben fakt.Jane marre para nga nje shofer ne
lokal/kafene dhe na quhet korrupsion.
A u degjua nga policia se cfare bisede u zhvillua midis shoferit dhe personit tjeter qe dha parate?
Nqs policia nuk ka degjuar asgje por ka nderhyre vetem sepse pa ca para qe kaluan nga dora ne dore
ne nje lokal,kjo nuk perben ndonje shkak qe te thuash korrupsion krim.
Policia nuk e di pse u dhane ato leke.Nuk ka fakt pse u dhane ato leke.
Shoferi Roberti mund te thote qe Gjolek Xhaferi i ka dhene leket sepse Gjoleka i kishte borxhe te vjetra
Robertit.Roberti mund te marre avokat dhe fitoje gjyqin per mungese faktesh dhe akuzoje policine per ngacmim
dhe arrestim  dhe akuze te padrejte.
A i dha gje Roberti leke ne tufe  gjykatesit?????JO,policia ska pare nje gje te tille.Policia pa dy qytetare te kafja dhe njerin qe merr para dhe i fut ne xhep...
Ketu nuk ka asnje shkak per te bere as akuze as arrestim,sepse policia nuk e di per fakt se perse u dhane ato leke...ato mund te ishin leke borxh
qe ju kthyen Robertit nga Gjoleka,,,end of the stori.
Arrestimi eshte arbitrar,nqs nuk ka prove si psh regjistrim bisede te kafeneja qe te vertetoje  korrupsion,tentative per te dhene rryshfet gjykatesit.
Komplet Vlora eshte e korruptuar eniwej,cilin te arrestosh me pare aty??

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## benseven11

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...=1#post3797252
Paguajne 100 mije deri 300 mije.....????
Raport ku nuk permendet asnje emer asnje mbiemer.
Kush ka paguar,sasia ne para dhe kush ka marre, sasia...?
Nuk eshte asgje e re,as befasi qe nje qytetar paguan prokuror apo gjykates apo polic.
Kjo ka ndodhur qe ne kohe te Enverit,ekzistonte rryshfeti ne natyre si peshqeshe,dash,dele,lope per prokurorin
lol.Prokuroret preferonin mish vici dhe fshatari u sillte vic,qytetari sillte pula te pjekura dhe konjak Skenderbe,
ose raki 18 gradeshe.Ose i gjenin mik prokurorit e conin ne lokal paguanin dreken rakine te gjitha

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Ndryshimet Kushtetuese , Donald Lu: Ministrat e korruptuar, deputetë kriminelë i tremben reformës në drejtësi
*



Ka ardhur koha për ndryshime radikale dhe shpresoj që kjo reformë ti sjellë Ky ishte apeli i të dërguarve nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës por dhe Bashkimi Europian përcollën në tryezën e parë të konsultimeve publike për ndryshimet kushtetuese në kuadër të reformës në drejtësi.
Si ambasadorja e BE-së, Romana Vlahutin dhe ambasadori i SHBA-së, Donald Lu bënë apel për gjithpërfshirje dhe reformë të thellë dhe të vërtetë për të larguar nga sistemi gjyqtarët dhe prokurorët e korruptuar.

Të gjitha partitë duhet të angazhohen në mënyrë konstruktive dhe ti japin fund sulmeve politike

SHBA tha Doland Lu mbështet propozimet aktuale për ndryshimet kushtetuese dhe i ftoi në dialog të hapur.

*Donald Lu*: Kush i trembet më shumë reformës në drejtësi?! Unë e di kush. Ministrat e korruptuar, deputetë kriminelë, gjykatësit e paaftë dhe prokurorët që marrin paratë tuaja por kurrë nuk ndjekin penalisht dikë.
Këta persona duan të vazhdojnë të mbushin xhepat e tyre me paratë e popullit shqiptar.
Mendoni për ta sa herë të dëgjoni që këta njerëz kritikojnë reformën në drejtësi. 
Për shkak se Shqipëria është një demokraci e mirëfilltë duhet të ketë dialog të hapur e të sinqertë nëse këto propozime kushtetuese nga ekspertët tanë janë reformat e duhura për të trajtuar problemet serioze të Shqipërisë. Të gjitha partitë duhet të angazhohen në mënyrë konstruktive dhe ti japin fund sulmeve politike.
Jam inkurajuar që javën e shkuar 7 ekspertë të zgjedhur nga opozita u caktuan të punojnë në hartimin e ligjeve  të reja. 
Nxis të gjithë si shqiptarët ashtu dhe partnerët ndërkombëtarë që të dëgjojmë me vëmendje diskutimet dhe sugjerimet konstruktive për këtë reformë. Mund tju siguroj se SHBA mbështet plotësisht propozimet aktuale.
Kjo është një reformë e rëndësishme se për herë të parë do të ndërmarrë hapa për të eliminuar gjykatësit e prokurorët e korruptuar dhe të papaftë nga sistemi i dretësisë
Së fundmi, një gjykatës shqiptar tha kohët e fundit se ai vinte në diskutim nëse propozimet kushtetuese do të kompromentonin pavarësinë e gjyqësorit të Shqipërisë.
Kësaj i them se as edhe në shqiptar i vetëm sot nuk beson se sistemi i drejtësisë është i pavarur. Jo i pavarur prej kërkesës për rryshfet, jo i pavarur prej telefonimit të drejtësisë. Persona të fuqishëm telefojnë drejtëpërdrejtë gjyqtarët për udhëzime. Si dhe jo i pavarur prej kërcënimeve kriminale të krimit të organizuar. Kjo reformë do ti japë Shqipërisë shansin e vërtetë për të bërë sistemin e drejtësisë të pavarur për herë të pare
Ka ardhur koha për ndryshime radikale

*Romana Vlahutin:* Ka ardhur koha për ndryshime radikale dhe shpresoj që kjo reformë ti sjellë. Përmbajtja e standerdeve të BE-së nuk mund të negociohen. Është e qartë që ekziston frika se kjo reformë mund të dështojë dhe të mos jetë e thellë për arsye të grupeve të interesit  që kanë interes që kjo reformë të mos bëhet. Në emër të BE-së ju siguroj se të heqesh dorë nuk është pjezë e mentalitetit tonë. Qytetarët e Shqipërisë kanë vendosmërinë e tyre se duan të jetojnë në një demokraci funksionale. Është e drejta dhe përgjegjësia juaj tia bëni tërësisht të qartë atyre që ju zgjidhni që prej tyre ju kërkoni reformë gjithëpërfshishërëse të plotë  e radikale.Pse duhet të ketë ndryshime e dimë të gjithë.

Ekspertja e misionit EURALIUS që asiston në reformën për drejtësi vlerësoi se konsultimet që do të pasojnë gjatë këtij muaji dhe në dhjetor si dhe komentet e Komisionit të Venecias do të mundësojnë në arritjen e një produkti final të gjithëpranuar.

Si EURALIUS kemi 14 muaj që jemi në Shqipëri, ndërkohë që kemi 11 muaj që kemi filluar këtë proçes. Kjo është një kohë sfiduese për të gjithë ne.Ky është drafti i parë, konsultimet që do kryehen në nëntor dhe do vazhdojnë në dhjetor dhe komentet që do të marrë nga Komisioni i Venecias do të përbëjnë bazën kryesore për një rishikim më të detajuar të draftit fillestar si dhe për të organizuar konsultime të tjera pasardhëse me Komisionin e Venecias, të cilat shpresojmë të na çojnë në një draft shumë të mirë kushtetues dhe ku të gjithë do të ndihemi krenar për të dhe që më as tia çojmë Kuvendit për miratim.

Ibrahimi: KLGJ rideminsionim të numrit të anëtarëve
Kemi pasur një proçes me tre faza, faza e parë ishte një analizë e thellë, një fazë e dytë ku u formuluan objektivat dhe tani jemi në fazën e formulimit të zgjidhjeve konkrete. Do të flas për Këshillin e Lartë Gjyqësor.Bëhet fjalë për një ridemensionim në emër tim në numrin e anëtarëve të Këshillit të Lartë Gjyqësor.Përbërja e propozuar është me 11 anëtarë, nga këta 6 do të jenë gjyqtarë, 5 jo gjyqtarë të ardhur nga shoqëria civile, nga avokatia dhe bota akademike.

*Tryeza e pare*
Në tryezën e parë që zhvillohet sot në Ministrinë e Drejtësisë diskutohet mbi Pushtetin Gjyqësor, dhe marrin pjesë Gjyqtarë, Grupet e interesit, Avokatë, Pedagogë të së drejtës të universiteteve publike dhe private, Shoqëria civile, Institucione të fushës, dhe përfaqësues të grupeve parlamentare.
Konsultimi publik i paketës së ndryshimeve kushtetuese, është i përqendruar në katër tryeza qendrore, që do të zhvillohen në Tiranë, gjashtë tryeza rajonale me përfaqësues të shoqërisë civile dhe grupet e interesit, si dhe nëntë tryeza në tryeza në qendra universitare, ku do të zhvillohen bashkëbisedime me pedagogë dhe studentë të Fakulteteve të Drejtësisë.
Mendimet dhe sugjerimet e dhëna do të merren në shqyrtim nga grupi i ekspertëve të nivelit të lartë vendas e të huaj dhe në vlerësimin e tyre, do të reflektohen në dokumentin për ndryshimet kushtetuese.

ORA NEWS

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Konferenca, Donald Lu: Persona si Frroku e Shullazi ia kanë frikën reformës në drejtësi*




Donald Lu:  Populli shqiptar kërkon një sistem që largon nga rruga kriminelët autorët e krimeve të rënda dhe i fut ata në burg ku e kanë vendin
Diplomati i lartë amerikan nënvizoi 4 qëllimet e reformës
Donald Lu: Eksperët amerikanë dhe europianë kan punuar shumë për të hartuar një paketë reforme që do të rezultojë më shumë ndjekje penale të krimeve të rënda. Ekspertët ndërkombëtarë kanë pasur parasysh 4 qëllime

1- Adresimi i korrupsionit dhe ndikimi politik
2- Të parandalojnë gjykatësit e prokurorët të mbrojnë gjykatësit e prokurorët e korruptuar dhe të paaftë
3- Të shmanget kapja politike nga cilado parti
4 -Të sigurohet që sistemi i ri është në përputhje me standardet ndërkombëtare

Unë besoj se kjo refomë do të përmbushë këto 4 qëllime 
 Mos u trembni nga shefa të pafytyrë, mos përsërisni verbtazi çfarë ju thonë
Në vijimsi të konsultimeve publike me grupin e ekspertëve dhe prokurorëve ambasadori i SHBA-së Donald Lu inkurajoi ekspertët dhe prokurorët të angazhohen seriozisht dhe të mos tremben nga shefat e pafytyrë të cilët i kërkojnë të thonë atë që duhet ose më keq çfarë nuk duhet të thonë, si në komunizëm

Donald Lu: Kam kuptuar se disa personave mund tu jetë thënë prej shefave të tyre se çfarë duhet të thonë ose më keq akoma, çfarë muk duhet të thonë.  Nëse kjo është e vërtetë më kujton më shumë të shkuarën komuniste sesa të ardhmen demokratike.
Qëllimi i këtyre tryezave është të dëgjojmë nga publiku përfshi dhe bashkësinë e prokurorëve, për këto reforma. Ky është sistemi juaj i drejtësisë. Kini kurajon të flisni atë që mendoni ju dhe mos përsërisni verbtazi çfarëdogjëje që ju kanë thënë të thoni.
Mos u trembi nga këta të pafytyrë

Shpresoj që si rezultat i reformës në drejtësi se Shqipëria të jetë një vend më e sigurtë. Më shumë kriminelë në burgje dhe më pak njerëz në gjëndje të manipulojnë gjykatësit e prokurorët
Javën e kaluar ambasadori amerikan në Tiranë ishte më i ashpër se kurrë në një fjalim të veçantë kushtuar reformës në drejtësi, kur u shpreh se shumë zyrtarë të qeverisë i tremben kësaj reforme.
Sot u ndal tek autorë të krimeve të rënda që ecin lirisht në rrugë çdo ditë si: Arben Frroku, Emiljano Shullazi dhe Sokol Mjacaj. 
Donald Lu: Javën e shkuar pyeta kush i trembet më shumë kësaj reforme. Thashë se shumë zyrtarë të qeverisë dhe gjyqësorit i tremben asaj.
Personat e tjerë që duhet tia kenë frikën janë kriminelët, autorë të krimeve të rënda që ecin lirisht në rrugë çdo ditë.  Persona si Arben Frroku që vrau një shef policie por që në mënyrë të mistershme u lejua të largohej nga vendi deri sa ishte në pritje të apelit në gjykatë. Persona si trafikanti i dënuar për drogë Emiljano Shullazi që haptazi është akuzuar nga media për trafikim të vazhdueshëm të narkotikëve dhe vrasje, por nuk është çuar përpara drejtësisë. Dhe persona si Mjacaj I cili u dënua për vrasjen e një djali 13 vjeçar por që më herët u lirua në mënyrë të dyshimtë nga burg dhe më pas vrau një çift çek. Këta janë personat që duhet të kenë frikë nga një sistem drejtësie që funksionon.
Sipas Komisionit Europian për efikasitetin  në drejtësi Shqipëria ka nivelin më të ulët të ndjekjes penale të Krimeve të rënda.

ORA NEWS

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Lu kërcënon gjyqtarët: Lini detyrën se do shkoni në burg*



Në Konferencën Kombëtare Gjyqësore, ambasadori amerikan, Donald Lu, mbajti një fjalim të ashpër, përpara njerëzve të drejtësisë.

Duke folur për reformën në drejtësi, Lu tha se ajo do i nxjerrë të palarat gjyqtarëve dhe prokurorëve.

Ndaj ai u kërkoi gjyqtarëve të korruptuar të largohen vetë.

Prova ime për korrupsionin është shumë e thjeshtë. Nëse keni marrë ndonjëherë para dhe favore në shkëmbim të një vendimi, jeni një gjyqtar i korruptuar, edhe nëse e ke bërë këtë një herë, ke thyer ligjin dhe nuk je i përshtatshëm si gjyqtar.

Në Shqipëri ka gjyqtarë të korruptuar dhe gjyqtarë të ndershëm. I them të korruptuarve se nëse keni marrë para në shkëmbim të një vendimi gjykate, qoftë edhe një herë, jeni të korruptuar. Nëse ulni kokën dhe mbani një orë që kushton më shumë se makina ime, jeni të korruptuar. Nëse është ky rasti, iu rekomandoj që ta lini këtë profesion menjëherë sepse do shkoni në burg, theksoi Lu.

E kam edhe me ju, që jeni në këtë sallë.

Ambasadori tha se në Shqipëri ka edhe gjyqtarë të ndershëm.

Ai tha se: Të ndershmëve u them që të kenë besim pasi ndryshimi po vjen.

Të jesh gjyqtar i ndershëm është shumë e vështirë. Ata e meritojnë të promovohen.

MAPO

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

O ambasador!

Po i flet dritares, qe te degjoje dera me duket! Po kercenon gjyqtaret e korruptuar, qe punon per llogari te klases politike te kriminalizuar, qe te degjojne politikanet shqiptare?

Bravo! Je burre i zgjuar!

Po politikanet e korruptuar dhe inkriminuar, kur do ti fusim ne burg, dhe ne cilin burg do ti fusim?

Albo

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),skender76 (01-04-2016)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Te drejte ka dhe Ambasadori,vetem se per te lene punen gjyqtaret duhet bere tender. Pa tender ne ate vend nuk zgjidhet asgje. Edhe ndryshimi qe po vjen,dhe qe do shkoje, do vije e do shkoje vetem me tender.

Vetem Beqja ne krye te drejtesise e zgjidh kete problem. Ose Xeni,me eksperiencen e tenderit te Gerdecit.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Qyfyre

Nje reforme e domosdoshme me ne fund po vjen.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Nje reforme e domosdoshme me ne fund po vjen.


E domosdoshme, ne kuptimin qe do ndryshoj diçka apo nuk do ndryshoj asgje ? Si teori,se si eksperience dhe realitet reformat o gjysem reformat e keqesojne gjendjen.

Dmth,qe te arijme ne thelbin e reformes,kjo reforme ja zgjat apo ja shkurton "jeten" politikes (politikaneve dhe sistemit qe kane krijuar) ?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## pirro10

Aktivizimi i Lu-së në luftën kundër korrupsionit galopant në Shqipëri ka ngjallur jo vetëm kureshtje por e dhe frikë në qarqe të caktuara të politikës shqiptare dhe në institucionet më të përfolura në Shqipëri të dalluara për korrupsion si: Drejtësia shqiptarre dhe Prokuroria shqiptare, pa nënvlerësuar institucionet e tjera që nuk janë më pak të korruptuara si shëndetësia, arsimi, dhe pjesë të rëndësishme të ekonomisë.
Kjo luftë e nisur nga Maxhoranca në fuqi nuk mund të kishte efektet e duhura po të mos ish futur në lojë faktori LU- ambasadori amerikan i cili u tregoi politikës shqiptare se kësaj rradhë kësaj luftë do to shkohehej deri në fund.
Por si dhe pse në Shqipëri ka kaq shumë korrupsion dhe mitmarrje? Shkaqet njihen por kryesoret në dështimin e luftës kundër korrupsionit gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve të demokracisë  pas `91 mendoj se janë:
-	Prishja nga ana e politikës shqiptare dhe e qeveritarëve shqiptare të hierarrkisë profesionale në cdo profesion, specialitet dhe administrate me pretekstin e luftës kundër komunizmit dhe komunistave,
-	Prishja qeverisjes në administratës qëndrore dhe lokale të teknokracisë dhe meritokracisë,
-	Miratimi i ligjeve me shumë boshllëqe mbi të cilat   vendoseshin amandamente pas amandamentesh duke arnuar dhe rënduar kuptimin dhe funksionimin e vetë ligjeve të miratuara,
-	Futja e militantëve në poste drejtuese politike dhe qeverisëse qëndrore dhe locale,
-	Dëmtimi i cilësisë së mësim dhënies, krijimi i universiteteve private pa kritere,  futja e pedagogëve jo cilësore në shkollat e larta profesionale dhe universitare,  krijoi profesionistë difektozë,
-	Mos zbatimi i ligjeve dhe shkelja e ligjeve nga drejtuesit politike, ata të qeverisjes vendore dhe qëndrore, krijoi mundësinë për korrupsion, vendim marrje të gabuara,
-	Prishja dhe mos respektimi i kritereve të punë marrjes, të realizimit të punës nëpërmjet vendosjes dhe zbatimit së `job-description`, shkaktoi mitmarrjen dhe uljen e cilësisë në punë,
-	Sistemi i pandëshkueshmërisë ndaj personave që kanë kryer vepra penale apo që duhej të merrnin dëmtime administrative, sidomos ndaj drejtuesve politikë, dikasteriale, qëndrorë dhe ato vendor, kriminalizimi i parlamentit për shkak të mos bërjes së ligjeve përkatëse ashtu si duhet, shkaktoi korrupsion masiv,
-	Keq informimi dhe dis informimi i popullit si dhe mos zbatimi i transparencës nga ana e pushtetarëve , i dha mundësi korrupsionit, mitmarrjes dhe shkeljeve të ligjit pa u dënuar një hapësirë të madhe.
Këto shkaqe,  të shoqëruar me faktorë të tjerë politikë si protestat destabilizuese pas daljes në opozitë çdo herë pas përfundimit të zgjedhjeve (karakteristikë kjo për PD), shkaktoi që tranzicioni të zgjatet dhe të vonojë stabilitetin ekonomik dhe politik të shtetit shqiptar i cili po vuan madje dhe në ditët e sotme, një konfliktualitet politik të dëmshëm dhe negativ që po pengon integrimin plotësisht në BE për shkak të mos  përmbushjes së  kërkesave për integrim.
Angazhmi i faktorit amerikan npërmjet ambasadorit Lu, për të realizuar sa më parë reformën në drejtësi, dekriminalizimin, ka shkaktuar ashtu si e thasshë më sipër në popullin e thjeshtë kureshtje se si do të shkojë puna, kurse në politikën shqiptare përfshi dhe administratën e lartë të vëndit ka shkaktuar frikë dhe tensionim. 
Aq e vërtetë është kjo sa  kuptohet se përse deklaratat e Berishës kundër amabasadorit gjerman , janë pikërisht edhe deklarata anti-Lu sepse në këtë deklaratë, ish kryetari i PD shpreh frikën ndaj asaj që mund të ndodhë, frikën ndaj ndëshkimit të ardhshëm, një frike e mbuluar me frazeologji pseudo patriotike  në të cilën shprehet gjoja se ambasadori gjarman (pra dhe amabassadori Lu e të tjerë) nuk duhet të bëhen `guvernatorë të vëndit`.
Pa hyrë  në imtësi në problemet e konfliktit të egër pozitë opozitë, të krijohet përshtypja se politikanët e opozitës, kryetari i ri i opoziës, janë duke u përpjekur që të bëjnë një opozitë të ashpër aspak konstruktive dhe duke vënë pengesa në çdo hap për të penguar pikërisht reformën në drejtësi, e cila mund të jetë një nga armët më të forta të luftës kundër korrupsionit dhe pandëshkueshmërisë së drejtuesve të lartë partiakë dhe egzekutivë të kaluar dhe të tanishëm.
Dihet që Maxhoranca qeverisëse mori pushtetin për të realizuar këto reforma që në fakt janë edhe kërkesa të BE dhe të SHBA për ta integruar Shqipërinë në BE dhe për ta bërë Shqipërinë një vënd të stabilizuar dhe të begatë.
Kjo përpjekje  po has një reaksion jo normal nga ana e Opozitës e cila e sheh vehten fajtore dhe përgjegjëse ndaj shumë mos realizimeve të saj në 8 vjeçarin e qeverisjes së saj por edhe në 16 vjecarin total të qeverisjes gjatë 25 viteve dhe mban një peshë të madhe përgjegjësie për destabilizimin politik dhe ekonomik të Shqipërisë në vitet 1997-1998, vrasjeve të 2007, dhe të 2011, korrupsionit masiv gjatë viteve. Të njëjtën përgjegjësi mban edhe PS gjatë viteve të saj të qeverisjes me disa nga mosrealizmiet e saj në vitet 1997-2005 dhe korrupsionin galopant.
Fakti është se në vënd që në ditët e sotme Opozita të bashkëpunojë me Maxhorancën për të realizuar reformën në Drejtësi dhe Prokurori institucione në të cilat gjënden të gjitha shkaqet e dështimeve politike qoftë nga mos pasja e teknokratëve dhe meritokratëve, qoftë nga problemet e mos ndëshkueshmërisë dhe fshehjes së përgjegjësive ashtu dhe me mos ndëshkimin e korrupsionit galopant të realizuar me fondet shtetërore.
 Këto institucione - ashtu sikundër tha dhe amabsadori anglez, i kanë mbushur burgjet me gjynahqarrë e fukarenj, fajet dhe gabimet e të cilëve duhen dënuar por jo me burgim, kurse ata që duhen dënuar për dëmtimin e rëndë të pronës shtetërore, korrupsionit me fondet e shtetit, krimet e pazbuluara, vjedhjet skandaloze të bankave, të thesarit të shtetit, të mos funksionimit të sistemit shëndetësor spitalor public, - janë kthyer në institucione të anti-ligjit dhe duhen reformuar.
Opozita në këtë rast po luan dy role totalisht negative, dhe në vënd që të luajë rolin e vet konstruktiv (ashtu si e ka luajtur në raste të rralla sporadike), vazhdon nëpërmjet disa mediave të sajtë dëmtojë rëndë imazhin e Shqipërisë në vënd dhe në botë duke e cilësuar Maxhorancën qeverisëse si armike dhe duke u përpjekur të destabilizojë vendin nëpërmjet përdorimit të shantazhit, ofezave dhe mungesës totale të etikës dhe përdorimit të tog fjalëve të dënueshme penalisht: `mos bindje civile` dhe `revolucion demokratike`. 
Mos bindja civile nëse realizohet të con në luftë civile njëlloj si në Siri, dhe i ashtuquajturi revolucion demokratik të çon në destabilizim politik.
Qëllimi i Opozitës në këtë rast? Është destabilizimi i vendit dhe krijimi i kushteve të:
 mos ndëshkueshmërisë,
pengimit të reformës në drejtësi,
krijimi i imazhit se edhe qeverisja e sotme është po aq e keqe sa dhe e tyre, ra krijimin e idesë se politika në Shqipëri dhe vetë Shqipëria është e pa manaxhueshme dhe e pamundur të hyjë në BE.
 Sigurisht interesi kryesor është fshehja e Korrupsionit masiv dhe e disa krimeve për të cilat janë përgjegjës disa drejtues.
Në përfundim mendoj se mesazhet e amabasadorit Lu, do të japin rezultat jo të menjëhershëm sepse për të dhënë rezultat duhet që të korrigjohen nëpërmjet legjislacionit shkaqet e rreshtuara  më sipër dhe kryesorja do të ishtë dëshira për të bashkëunuar për të realizuar këto reforma nga politikanët e pa korruptuar të Opozitës  me Maxhorancën qeverisëse.
Së fundmi mendoj se Shqipëria gjëndet për të disatën herë gjatë këtyre 25 viteve në mëdyshjen: do të bëhet si Europa? Në zbatim të dëshirës së popullit shqiptar në fillimet e viteve `90 kur ra diktatura. 
Ndryshimi qëndron se, kësaj here Kryeministri i Shqipërisë kësaj rradhe ka hapur kapakun e pusetës së pisllëqeve të drejtuesve shqiptarë, gjatë historisë 25 vjeçare, pusetë e mbushur plot me krime, poshtërsi dhe korrupsion e padrejtësi. 
Nuk dihet nëse Kryeministri do të ketë fuqinë dhe ndihmën për të pastruar këtë pusetë plotësisht, apo do ta mbyllë duke e lënë pa pastruar ashtu si e kanë lënë para-ardhësit e tij.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ambasadori amerikan duket njeri i mire,sepse ka guximin te shprehe nje problem real,i vertete...

Problemi i vertete,po brenda ketij problemi, eshte : Ambasadori Lu; genjen apo mashtron ? "Genjen" se e do roli dhe mbase nuk e di ? Apo thjesht mashtron ?

Kush, shprehet o thote qe mund te behet nje reforme ne drejtesi (qe te funksionoje dhe te arrije qellimin final...),se kjo reforme mund te behet brenda stabilitetit o duke mos prishur stabilitetin,thjeshte mashtron.
Nuk mund te kete reforme drejtesie pa destabilitet.Sepse eshte vet qellimi final i reformes.

----------


## DYDRINAS

O Pirro me vjen keq po ai qe merret me shkrimet e tua do te humbe kohe dhe mend.

Korrupsion nuk luftohet me fushata se keshtu tha Lu apo keshtu tha ai. 

Korrupsionin e lufton shteti ligjor, shteti i se drejtes. 

Korrupsionin e lufton nje shoqeri me zhvillim te qendrueshem ekonomik dhe kulturor.

Jane gjera qe duhet te shkojne paralel. Perndryshe me kete mentalitet ne rrezikojme te instalojme diktatura ashtu siç edhe eshte instaluar me kohe ne Shqiperi.

Shoqeria jone ka brume lindor bizantin me pare dhe anadollak me vone. 

Ne perendimit (gjithe Ballkani) vetem sa i shkojme rrotull pa ju afruar kurre! Nuk mjafton vetem deshira!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## WesternBlot

Duket te jene me te thella gjerat sesa duken. Amerikanet e kane treguar sh here qe mbi te gjitha vene interesat e tyre dhe as qe u behet vone per "te drejtat njerezore " e aq me pak per korrupsionin. Besoj se " lepuri fle gjetke" dhe ka te beje me perplasjen gjermano-amerikane(sulmi amerikan kunder volkswagen )  . Dihet qe Rama eshte nje progjerman i hapur dhe si i tille duhet te beje lojen e Merkel .Keshtu qe amerikanet po e sulmojne me lezet qeverine e sotshme. Ne kete linje besoj ishin edhe shkrimet  huffington post duke e sherbetosur qellimin e vertete te tyre me akuza per korrupsion apo nje republike bananesh apo mafioze.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## 2043

> Së fundmi mendoj se Shqipëria gjëndet për të disatën herë gjatë këtyre 25 viteve në mëdyshjen: do të bëhet si Europa? Në zbatim të dëshirës së popullit shqiptar në fillimet e viteve `90 kur ra diktatura. 
> Ndryshimi qëndron se, kësaj here Kryeministri i Shqipërisë kësaj rradhe ka hapur kapakun e pusetës së pisllëqeve të drejtuesve shqiptarë, gjatë historisë 25 vjeçare, pusetë e mbushur plot me krime, poshtërsi dhe korrupsion e padrejtësi. 
> Nuk dihet nëse Kryeministri do të ketë fuqinë dhe ndihmën për të pastruar këtë pusetë plotësisht, apo do ta mbyllë duke e lënë pa pastruar ashtu si e kanë lënë para-ardhësit e tij.


Ti shoku paske ik per fiq.
Vertet mendon se kryeministri i sotem eshte me duar te pastra?
Vertet mendon ti se kryegjati i sotem nuk ka lidhjet e tij me krimin?
A je i vonuar apo miop?
Zgjohu por me kujdes se do trembesh nga realiteti, i cili eshte kryekeput ndryshe nga sa e enderon ti.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Amerikaneve si dhe Europes,per vendet si Shqiperia, ju intereson vetem nje gje,qetesia,stabiliteti qe do te thote mos pasje problemi. Kjo eshte pika e pare,te tjerat kane rendesine e dores se dyte. Ky eshte kufiri ku mund te levizi Shqiperia dhe dipllomacia. Keshtu qe, edhe kjo reforme ne drejtesi eshte nje paraprite e detyruar per te shmangur destabilitetin qe po sjell o do sjelli varferia dhe korrupsioni. Per kete edhe kjo reforme do jete "soft",ku qellimi final nuk eshte te luftojme korrupsionin, korrupsionin-varferine,por eshte thjesht ;"te qetesojme popullin".

Per kete,duhet te jete :1) Nje reforme e gjate,si kohe.2) Nje reforme qe duhet te garantoje klasen e sotme politike. 3) Qe permbledh edhe dy te parat,duhet folur e shpeguar gjate popullit,qe faji o problemi qendron ne reformen e drejtesise,pra do filloje prap riperseritja " te gjithe te vuajtur e te gjithe bashkfajtor" dhe "vidhet se nuk ka Kushtetute".
Pra kush mban shprese se kjo reforme ne drejtesi,do behet per te luftuar korrupsionin, dhe do behet sepse e duan o na detyrojne te huajt,mban nje shprese kot. Mban nje shprese qe ta quash "ngushellimin e budallait" eshte pak.

Po t'ju interesonte te huajve vertet kjo reforme ne drejtesi,kane pasur kohe e mundesi qe ta benin gjate ketyre 25 viteve,duke filluar qe nga hapja e dosjeve (nje hapje e dosjeve vlen sa dy-tre reforma ne drejtesi),denimin e Saliut,o edhe rastin e fundit qe ishte reforma e vertete e drejtesise te ketyre 25 viteve,mosdenimi i Ilir Metes.
Mjafton,te shikosh edhe dy protestat e fundit te PD.Protesta e pare qe e dhunshme,si simbolik,se dhune te vertet nuk pati u dogj vetem nje bunker,por reagimi i dipllomacise se huaj qe i njejte,identik,brenda kufirit te caktuar ;"protesta behet ne parlament,jashte parlamentit nuk lejojme asnje xhest.(edhe djegien e bunkerit qe nuk na pelqen). Protesta e dyte e Pd ishte reforma e vertete ne drejtesi,o garancia e vertete qe kerkohet nga kjo reforme.

----------

